# CNC machine comparison spread sheet??



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I ama on the hunt for a CNC machine to be purchased by the end of this year. For hobby use only. 

Is there an internet resource where CNC machines are compared such as you might see in spread sheet? I find it difficult to compare machines in a comprehensive manner. 

My particular needs are; simple and easy to use, ( I am not a computer programmer). 

A work area spanning 3 feet (for projects such as a circular 3 foot sign)

Software that comes complete, ready to go and could accept images such as from a camera and or computer drawing and not constantly requiring expensive upgrades.

Support from the manufacturer that is clear, easy and respectful of the user. 

A trouble-free machine, meaning reliable with excellent reviews. 

Preferably under $5,000.

Thank you for your kind guidance.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I saw on comparison but it was on the bigger cnc, cost 25 -35 thousand. What I did was find info on 4 different ones printed it off and compared them. Start by looking for the size and pricing in your budget. As for the software, what are you planning on doing will help find right software.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

*CNC spread sheet*

I had uploaded a CNC spread sheet some time ago which may help. If you click on my uploads you will see the file. I own a CarveWright and have been satisfied. A fearture you maybe interested in if you have limited space(as I Do) is a unit that does not require a PC to be attached to the CNC machine. while carving. I like using a memory card to load up and run my machine. You may have a problem finding a CNC machine to meet your 3 feet requirment which has a router and software included for $5000.





opticsguy said:


> I ama on the hunt for a CNC machine to be purchased by the end of this year. For hobby use only.
> 
> Is there an internet resource where CNC machines are compared such as you might see in spread sheet? I find it difficult to compare machines in a comprehensive manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Randy Johnson did a review of Benchtop CNCs in this American Woodworker Magazine article: Benchtop CNC Router Review - RandyJohnson - American Woodworker


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Software support is different than mfg of the machine support. Probably not realistic to expect software support from a machine vendor in the $5K 3' capable machine range. Let me explain a little bit.

CNCs work in gcode. This gcode is generated by wrapping tool paths around true vectors. Vectors are not bitmaps (jpgs etc) so your camera is out - kinda. You convert your picture to vector, define the toolpath for each line in the vector, and output to gcode in a format your machine will understand (Mach or other post processor software). 

Now some companies like Vectric make this process somewhat easier at a cost of $600 for Vcarve 2.5D Pro or their 3D software Aspire for $2000. They offer free point releases usually once a year and then pay updates once a year that are optional but offer great upgrades. 

Because the process to get to gcode is the same for many non proprietary machines it does not pay for the cnc mfg to be your software guy for much beyond getting you setup and working. Or probably more accurate you will not want to pay him for very long to do that 

About the machine, the 3' cutting area is really beyond the tiny hobby machine sizing so that will drive up your cost somewhat. Remember too that buying a cheaper usually is at a cost of ridgidness and the larger the machine the more ridgid you want it to be. 

DIY CNC building is the cheapest and will teach you the most. Its unfortunately the hardest to do but in the end if you are successful you will have overcome any knowledge barriers you current have about CNC and how it works.

CNCZone is by far the most informational spot I have found but probably the hardest to digest. There is almost too much info there.

Maybe join the shopbot and camaster forums and start reading there about their machines. They both offer premium priced amazing quality machines made in the USA. And join the vectric forums for software help. 

Just some ideas.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

If you are doing just hobby work don't mind building (kit or from scratch). Check out buildyourcnc.com they have kits that are well under $5K. Also there is Joe's cnc machines. K2 cnc machines are inexpensive very nice small footprint to larger machines, (4 x 8). Also ArtCAM Express is an inexpensive entry level software, low price $149. Very powerful can vcarve, inlay, 3D carvings. Has over 500 ready made models in its library to choose from. (I not a salesman but should be) Just somethings to think about when starting out with cnc machining. What you want to do what your goals are. And how much time you want to spend in the shop away from your family. CNC machining is very addictive.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Shopbot offers a great deal as they include design software along with there control software to run the cnc. They use the Vectric software for their design software that will save you $600 they also include their control software and do not charge for the upgrades that come out. When you buy a cnc you have to take that into consideration also. They have very good customer support even if you buy a used machine


----------



## desertfabworks (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm getting ready to start a website dedicated to some of the items that you are looking for. The website is cncrouterbuild .com. The site is in is infancy and should start rolling in a few weeks. We are compiling all of the info now.

The hope is that it will serve a a guide and reference to someone who is new to CNC routing, and maybe provide some info to those who have been in it awhile by showing off new products to the market.


----------



## desertfabworks (Jul 14, 2013)

My company has been all metal until recently. We have a cnc plasma system and have that machine running and cutting all day. I have wanted a dedicated router / mill for awhile and have decided to start off with a small table top unit from precision plasma to get started. Besides the cnc and welding business I have a web design company I know pretty strange for a pair Of companies.

I have decided to create a website dedicated to my adventures into the world of cnc routers. I did the same when I got into cnc plasma. I have been researching and buying components over the past couple of months and plan to get started building and hooking thing up next week. 

Im hoping this site will help others as much as it helps me. I had tons of people email me as I built the plasma system with some really great into.

The website is appropriately named cncrouterbuild dot com.

Looking forward to input from those in the forum.


----------



## maggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got a cnc mill (X3 Sieg) and a cnc router that was home built. If I were to do it again I would probably go with a kit from CNCRouterParts

It's a rigid machine with great user feedback and I always see good things said about the after and pre sales service. For the money your talking about you will go close to getting a 4' x 4' machine complete with electronics.

As for software there are 2 mainstream choices. Mach3 (windows) or EMC2 (linux). Either of these will interpret gcode and send instruction to the machine. Then you'll need a CAD/CAM solution to create objects and create toolpaths. There are many to choose from.

There really isn't such a thing as an easy to use CNC package. CNC is complicated by nature and requires a lot of study and practise before you'll be proficient.

Steve


----------



## pretysmith (Sep 10, 2013)

First if we look future Cnc machine is better then spread sheet. you can create digital Design using of that. if you want to Traditional work continue your old method But i am informing you in the end you move to Digital Programming. So best for you Join any good Institute and start how to operate computer.


----------



## amilla (Nov 21, 2011)

vectric.com has lots of information, videos and even a forum for the people with limited experience. I have been checking out some of the video clips and it seems reasonably easy to use. I think the learning curve is not too bad.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Old thread. I know. But Probotix.com now is selling a larger version of their Comet/Asteroid/Meteor line and the new Nebula has 37" x 49" capacity.

Nebula CNC Router - Nebula CNC Router


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup - the Probotix Nebula is the closest to your wants, needs, and price. Super people to deal with. You can get away with $5k using a router or $6k if you get the spindle, which is what I ordered.

I got more time researching these things the last month than I will admit to my wife, and my choices came down to Shopbot and Probotix. The tabletop Shotbot was still going to be several thousand more than it was to set up the Nebula.

Supposed to be here next week sometime. Then gotta get it in the basement and wired up (spindle takes 220). Then the gnashing of teeth, I mean fun, begins.

HJ

Venturing forward.


----------



## spencerd (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a Handibot built by Handibot. I need guidance in setting it up and using it.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

spencerd said:


> I have a Handibot built by Handibot. I need guidance in setting it up and using it.


Your handibot should come with VCarve Pro (shopbot edition). You can find info and tutorials about it at vectric.com, as well as the shopbot forums at Activity Stream - Let's Talk ShopBot.

I'm assuming that the machine itself will come with some instructions or a link to them. 

4D


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Spencer, welcome to the forum.


----------



## BuyCNC (Dec 9, 2020)

BuyCNC Co.，Ltd成立于2000年，是美国领先的cnc路由器制造商，专门从事具有丰富经验的CNC机械！我们致力于为全球客户提供最优质的机器，完善的售后服务和最诱人的价格。CNC Machine - BuyCNC


----------

